# Desert Tortoise Food Menu



## longbeachskunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, so I've been reading through most of these DT threads and there are a lot of great DT foods out there. I'm just trying to narrow down the topic so we can start a thread only about our DT's favorite foods. That way we can all always refer back to this particular thread when we want new food ideas, I think it will be helpful for everyone, especially me, I want to give them a variety on their menu. I'll start it off with a couple:


Hibiscus Flowers
Clovers
Mixed Baby Romaine Lettuce


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 1, 2008)

The leafy greens I offer to my desert tortoises the most include:
Dandelion
Chicory endive
Escarole
Plantains (common and narrowleaf)

Seasonal wildflowers include:
Desert dandelion
Tidy tips
Desert primroses (several)

Occasional treats:
Hibiscus flowers


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2008)

i mostly feed dandelion greens, bermuda grass, and ive been trying to also throw in hibiscus flowers but they don't get eaten. any tips on getting them to eat the flowers?


----------



## sushisurf13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vanolla loves her greens. She devours endive, escarole and spring mix like crazy. She seems to like the yellow hibscus flowers. I just pile them on the greens and she eats them. 
She really seems to like grazing/hunting for dandilion in my yard.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine love cactus more than almost anything.


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 2, 2008)

josh said:


> i mostly feed dandelion greens, bermuda grass, and ive been trying to also throw in hibiscus flowers but they don't get eaten. any tips on getting them to eat the flowers?



Josh, try getting them to eat the stamens first - that's the tastiest part. Maybe poke 'em in the face with it to get them interested. Once they acquire a taste, they'll eat the whole flower.



Shelly said:


> Mine love cactus more than almost anything.



Ah yes, I forgot to mention _Opuntia _cactus pads - mine love 'em, too!


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't have any tips on getting your torts to eat hibiscus, my boys just simply love them and each will eat 15 in a sitting.... down to them stems! But, I have noticed the first thing they go for is the pistol of the flower. They munch that down to the center where there is a little reserve of sweet sticky clear water-like liquid. So maybe if you cut off the petals of the flower and see if they go for just the center peice. Or maybe try just the petals, or just the leaves. Try different sections at a time, see if that works...... Good Luck!




josh said:


> i mostly feed dandelion greens, bermuda grass, and ive been trying to also throw in hibiscus flowers but they don't get eaten. any tips on getting them to eat the flowers?


----------



## sharlan (Oct 2, 2008)

What are cactus pads?


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cactus pads are the leaves of the cactus They look like paddles. here is a site that shows the pads http://www.rivenrock.com/


----------



## Shelly (Oct 3, 2008)

How nutritious are cactus?


----------



## sharlan (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you peel them first?


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 3, 2008)

Shelly said:


> How nutritious are cactus?



From what I've read, cactus pads are one of the most nutritional items you can give your tortoise. Apparently they're high in calcium.



sharlan said:


> Do you peel them first?



If they have lots of long spines, you should scrape them off before offering them to your tortoise. I grow a Mexican variety that has reduced spines, and there's not much prep involved in feeding them to my tortoises. Just cut the pads into bite-sized strips or chunks and they're good to go!


----------

